# Depersonalization mixed with depression.



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Whenever I feel especially depressed, my depersonalization seems way worse to me. I think indirectly, I can't hear anything when I need to focus, and the numbness worsens. The one thing that seems to help a bit is a distraction by a show, or a movie. Music seems to just make me think more. And it's hard to try and do yoga. Depersonalization just turns me into even more of a zombie. What ways do you cope with depression + dp? What are your distractions?


----------

